# mkV



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

Everything is in, time to do work


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Shiiits gonna be hot! Watching this.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: mkV (VW06GTI)*

Love the tank, and can't wait so see the car sittin' on its nuts.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: mkV (mikegilbert)*

looks clean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: mkV (VW06GTI)*

tank looks awesome - should be back in pa again this weekend...might need to check this out in person


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

Love the tank! What color is that?


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

That tank is sweet!


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (zrobb3)*

good luck dude. thats gonna look great.


----------



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (EuroGruppe)*

got it 2 step powdercoated dormant red.


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

sweet, looks great man!


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (VW06GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW06GTI* »_got it 2 step powdercoated dormant red.

i got my tank and two step, my tank and my two step...


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: mkV (Santi)*

good luck with it....the tank is shweeet too


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: mkV (jetta PWR)*

what kinda wheels are those?


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

One more question, whats the length of the tank? 
I suppose it's a 5 gal?


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

watchin

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

we got everything installed today and its working perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Tom just needs to get rid of some locking collars from the Ksports and a frame notch


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: mkV (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_what kinda wheels are those?

look like fake bbs'


----------



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: mkV (windsorvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsorvr* »_
look like fake bbs'

Raderwerks LM's
Getting notched on Wednesday!


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

here are some install pictures. Pics of the car will be up when it actually goes low


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

how low did it go? 
How far do you have the body into the piece that goes on the knuckle??? 
that should be all the way in there as far as possible.


----------



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

its still 4x4 in the front, same height i was on coils. My axles hitting the frame so i have to wait for a notch to see. the bottom body is threaded as far as it can go up. I am going to bring them to a machine shop to get them modified liked AJ and charlie.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (VW06GTI)*

Congrats on getting it all together Tom.


----------



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_Congrats on getting it all together Tom. 

Thanks
Anyone have input on a notch, size 3" or 1.5" and only passenger side or both? Running 19"'s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

2 1/4" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: (VW06GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW06GTI* »_
Thanks
Anyone have input on a notch, size 3" or 1.5" and only passenger side or both? Running 19"'s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Definitely passenger side only.


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_
Definitely passenger side only. 


Wicked setup man. Love the tank color and the clean install. Looks like you and the black mkv in the pic are getting low


----------



## porckchop785 (May 10, 2009)

Hey! Do you have anymore pics of your rear install, I have only seen th rear done with sleeve bags. I could use some more examples on the back. If you want you can shoot them to my email [email protected]


----------



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (porckchop785)*

notched now still having problems with struts bottoming out, and no low in front.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (VW06GTI)*

Take collars off. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Take collars off. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



we did that too.
we lengthened the struts so that they will have room for suspension travel, but they still ended up bottoming out. 
what else can we do? Will making the strut longer so that it will not bottom out help get the front lower?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shortys99887)*

making the strut longer will just add travel, and prevent lowness.. 
another option is take the coils apart and see if you can remvoe the internal bumpstop, or trim actually. 
OR sell these coils and get some FKs.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Shameless plug:
If you want FK's, let me know.
My low mileage Silverline x's were just pulled off a few days ago, because I put on bagyard shorties. I can sell them with or without the already mounted aerosports. 
It would probably be worth your while. 
You could easily sell those Ksports and pick these up with little to no out of pocket.
I am going to snap pics tonight and post them up for sale. 
Just a thought


----------



## Hokie GTI (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*

not to take away from ducky's plug, but you can also try looking up charlie hayes or f_399. I believe both of them have ksports and are pretty low.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Heh.. yeah charlie hayes has a few trucks to get lower... I think he drilled out the bottom sleeve so that they strut would spin lower.


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_Heh.. yeah charlie hayes has a few trucks to get lower... I think he drilled out the bottom sleeve so that they strut would spin lower. 


yeah thats what my friend Tom wants to do.
I keep telling him to ditch the Ksport and go with the FKs


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_making the strut longer will just add travel, and prevent lowness.. 


really?








we can hear them bottoming out at around 25=30 psi


----------



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shortys99887)*

i getting these things bored next week, jackstand status ftw. Then spin them all the way down, and move the bag up about 1 to 1.5 inches on the strut. If AJ or Hayes know how much they threaded the bag up and what rebound setting would be helpful. I bottom these things out every bump.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

have them bore out the whole bottom piece, either all the way through 
or leave like a couple mm so the top/strut piece can lay on it
once you shorten the strut you can actually raise up the collars giving the shock more travel and possibly giving you more lift
it will all be trial and error to see where you like it
i dont have the top plate on my front bag and its sitting flat on the top mount/camber plate
i have mine set to full soft
let me know if you have any other questions and good luck!
cant wait to see the finished product


_Modified by f_399 at 11:32 PM 8-13-2009_


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shortys99887)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shortys99887* »_
really?








we can hear them bottoming out at around 25=30 psi

I had the same thing with the aerosports.. I raised the bags almost 2" and it still did it.


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_
i dont have the top plate on my front bag and its sitting flat on the top mount/camber plate
i have mine set to full soft
let me know if you have any other questions and good luck!
cant wait to see the finished product


which top plate don't you have? The useless orange one that goes right under the camber plate or the actual top plate that screws onto the bag?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*

i havent checked in awhile but i am pretty sure my bag sits flat on the top plate, i dont think i have any of that stuff in between


----------



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shortys99887)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shortys99887* »_
which top plate don't you have? The useless orange one that goes right under the camber plate or the actual top plate that screws onto the bag?










I guess he saying do i need Number 2 in there. I currently have one locking collar removed. The big on is still there. Bottom plate on bag is removed. I have the top plate on bag, and then number 1 and 2. Lower shock mount is spun up about 1.5 inch, the part that is threaded and sit in the seat.
I'm at 24" fully deflated....


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

i only have #1 on your picture, i took out the one in #2
if its bottoming out before full deflate then taking any of those plates or collars wouldnt help
you really need to get that strut shorter
we have different versions, my swaybar link was adjustable and i completely took them out as they screwed around the threaded body like one of the collars

not my picture but mine looked like this









_Modified by f_399 at 9:35 AM 8-14-2009_
it had 5 collars
when i took the sway link out i was left with 3
1 to lock in the bottom strut mount so it wont unscrew itself
1 for the bag to sit in
1 to lock in the collar the bag is sitting in



_Modified by f_399 at 9:37 AM 8-14-2009_


----------



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*

Okay Since we have different style do u the the boring out bottom piece would benfit me?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

i think it would, your bottom piece is bigger because of the sway ling being a part of it
if you do bore out the bottom piece, you would have to take some of those brackets/collars out as i am not sure how much more the shock body can screw in the lower mount
doesnt look like you have much threads left
chalie's










_Modified by f_399 at 10:57 AM 8-14-2009_


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*








Tom you just need to buy those Mason-tech struts and throw these Ksports away


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shortys99887)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shortys99887* »_







Tom you just need to buy those Mason-tech struts and throw these Ksports away









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Truth!! 
I think for the hassle of getting these worked on after u buy the new MT's and sell the Coils u might be out of pocket like $200-$300 bucks at most... lmk


----------



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

I'm close to pulling the masontech trigger. I might have a problem selling these without the rear shocks though.


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

we're gonna take out the extra plates and collars and what not.
hopefully something we do gets it lower today.


----------



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shortys99887)*

got her down to 23" now going to get bottom strut housings bored this week!


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VW06GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW06GTI* »_I'm close to pulling the masontech trigger. I might have a problem selling these without the rear shocks though.

you can get biltein sport shocks, or koni yellows for like $200-$250 for the rear then you can sell the coils as a complete set http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VW06GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW06GTI* »_I'm close to pulling the masontech trigger. I might have a problem selling these without the rear shocks though.

Or you could buy my Mason Tech's Shameless plug I know


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
you can get biltein sport shocks, or koni yellows for like $200-$250 for the rear then you can sell the coils as a complete set http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


i was telling him the exact same thing last night lol. I think he might go for it


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shortys99887)*

stock rear struts?


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *zrobb3* »_stock rear struts?


stock ride height?


----------



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shortys99887)*

struts getting modified, had to get them done differently than charlie and F_399 since i have a different version but should yield the same results. Should have them back Wednesday!
Fender liners are out as well. Anyone know if i could just trim these, and if so where?


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shortys99887)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shortys99887* »_
stock ride height?

they do compress.. people have done it


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *zrobb3* »_
they do compress.. people have done it


I've seen it done, but you know what will happen with Tom's car with his luck


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shortys99887)*

tom its Damien from Volkstech, any luck with the suspension? i heard your on bricks now, probly rides smoother


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

this car will not go lower than 23" up front


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shortys99887)*

have you pulled the fenders to see if anything else is getting caught up when you air out?


----------



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (J.Owen)*

i cut them, i'm getting very pissed nothing seems to lower this thing, going to mess with it again today when i'm done work, something else must be holding me up.


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shortys99887)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shortys99887* »_this car will not go lower than 23" up front









Lack of C-Notch will stop you at 23", right? After that the subframe hits the ground, although I'm not sure at what drop.


----------



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CiDirkona)*

Notched already, did that before strut modifcation.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

the strut is shorter so you should be lower then before?
doesnt make sense


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

What is the height from the ground to the bottom of the bag?
The aerosport only collapses to 4".


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_the strut is shorter so you should be lower then before?
doesnt make sense



we were talking last night about flying you in from Texas so you could help us


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

i would cut that lower mount in half. that way you can spin the bag down more or the shock body lower. you wont be able to run a swaybar but who cares. 
where do the threads start and end in that lower mount? 


_Modified by charlie hayes at 12:39 PM 8-27-2009_


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

if there is enough thread in that lower mount then bore it out and cutting it in half you can then spin the shock body all the way through the lower mount and spin the bag low enough so you get the full deflate and full inflate. aka 4 inches down from the top of the strut. 
if that doesnt work. sorry that blows you got lame ksports.


_Modified by charlie hayes at 12:50 PM 8-27-2009_


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

so we took out every collar on the strut, spun the shock body all the way down, and we ended up using the stock strut bearings instead of the Ksport ones, and the car is down to 22 1/4


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

i was 21 1/4 on coils spring in. you should be at 20.5 or something. thats where subframe meets ground.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (charlie hayes)*

he is also on 19s
i am at 21.5 on 19s


----------



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*

i failed.... ordered mason techs.








Anyone have any advice on what rear shocks to buy? thanks


_Modified by VW06GTI at 7:05 PM 8-28-2009_


----------



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (charlie hayes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *charlie hayes* »_








if there is enough thread in that lower mount then bore it out and cutting it in half you can then spin the shock body all the way through the lower mount and spin the bag low enough so you get the full deflate and full inflate. aka 4 inches down from the top of the strut. 
if that doesnt work. sorry that blows you got lame ksports.

_Modified by charlie hayes at 12:50 PM 8-27-2009_

I would try this charlie but thats the area all my threads are in, i finally got it lower 22.1/4, but it rattles and rides like ****. I'm going to sell both coils and bags


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

forsure. well that sucks. but im sure masontechs/bagyards or what ever you do will be better all around.


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

this fool woke me up at 1am to tell me he ordered mason-techs


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Good deal.. I don't have these low problems with bagyards.. The masontech's shouldn't be far off.


----------



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*









i think i filled the cup....


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

Glad to see things are looking up..or down for ya. Nothing stinks more than knowing something should work and it failing repeatedly.


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

guess who ****ed up their fender by airing out with the wheel turned


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Rofl...


----------



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*

Washed, Clayed, and Waxed, Last shot on k-sports, MT's should be here soon! Then i'll take some real pictures.


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i spy a ****ed up fender


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shortys99887)*

looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubdan01)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
will look sick on mt!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VW06GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW06GTI* »_Washed, Clayed, and Waxed, Last shot on k-sports, MT's should be here soon! Then i'll take some real pictures.


WOOOOOOOOOOO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif great choice!


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
will look sick on mt!

I am looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

MT's on yet?


----------



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_MT's on yet?

i wish, im on jackstands... sold the k-sports and left with nothing right now. Mason Tech said they will not ship to friday or tuesday.... I just better get them before i go to dubs on the boards friday


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I can't wait! We will only have to take the tires off and put a strut back in one last time. It was become a regular routine every day. Go to work. Go home. Go to Toms. Take out struts. for a week straight


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

lol it will pay off, gonn look good


----------



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*

okay, reasonable explanation was made, these should be at my door step Saturday morning. Its going to be a crunch


_Modified by VW06GTI at 8:58 PM 9-10-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: mkV (VW06GTI)*

sucks to hear tom. 
let me know if i can help you out.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (VW06GTI)*

I'm sorry to hear about the order, but scott & matt are good people and they would never do somethan intentional to delay an order, sht happens in business where sometimes things get delayed.. Love your car! You'll love the quality of MT products when it arrives on your door step http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

i had th esame with them, minus the run around, they just never called or contacted me, i ended up goin with bagyards and could not be happier...
to bad you are so far away, would be cool to get the cars together for a photoshoot, they are very similar!!


----------



## V.A.G.Guy (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: (Us2bA4dr)*

*Saw you on my way to Volkstech this AM up inside your fender so, I'm hoping your Masontechs came a day early. I'm looking outside and it is ****ing pouring out. You sir are a trooper.*


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (Us2bA4dr)*

Damn, over 2 weeks and nothing yet... I thought I read somewhere average turn around time was a few days on these ?
Hopefully I will see you @ DOTB's with these in so you can tell me how you like the Miami Vice knock off edition bags. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_Damn, over 2 weeks and nothing yet... I thought I read somewhere average turn around time was a few days on these ?
Hopefully I will see you @ DOTB's with these in so you can tell me how you like the Miami Vice knock off edition bags. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I will be at DOTB, they will be here tomorrow by 12:00. Install and then wildwood!


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Tomorrow's the big day!


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (VW06GTI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I will be down by tomorrow evening hotel hunting.. See you there.


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (charlie hayes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *charlie hayes* »_








if there is enough thread in that lower mount then bore it out and cutting it in half you can then spin the shock body all the way through the lower mount and spin the bag low enough so you get the full deflate and full inflate. aka 4 inches down from the top of the strut. 
if that doesnt work. sorry that blows you got lame ksports.

_Modified by charlie hayes at 12:50 PM 8-27-2009_

here i did the same, but the problem it doesn't go up as high as before.....!
here is a before after picture

















AFTER cutting this much off


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: (felixy69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *felixy69* »_
here i did the same, but the problem it doesn't go up as high as before.....!


That's the problem with the aerosport bags.. They only collapse to 4" and then lift from that point.
In order to get them to lay low, you have to get the 2-3" lower then the bagyard/mason tech's which cuts into the lift because the bagyard/mason tech bags fold over and collapse much more. 
I have MUCH more low and even more high after upgrading.... with the added advantage of having more bag clearance (bag mounts higher) so I don't have to run wider et wheels.


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (Ducky 2.0T)*

Im glad you didnt rip your doors off this weekend.


----------



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (VrstewartW)*

Thanks for the pictures rolando! First pictures with the new masontechs, these things rock, when i get my 18's it will be on the floor!


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (VW06GTI)*

We def need more legit shots though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh and is that how mexicans spell my name? lol


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

wow
that looks awesome!!!


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: (VrstewartW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VrstewartW* »_We def need more legit shots though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2... Looks dope and lays out nicely.


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Ducky 2.0T)*

looks great, any pics of the upper bearing set-up?? i am thinking maybe changing over to it or doing my own similar set-up like the mason-tech.


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: (Us2bA4dr)*

looks good tom


----------



## Gkap (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: (psi glx)*

dubs looking dope man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_looks great, any pics of the upper bearing set-up?? i am thinking maybe changing over to it or doing my own similar set-up like the mason-tech.

times 2


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

its basically a big metal washer with a 21mm nut on top.. the 3 holes where the stock bearing used to go stays empty


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

looks great!!!


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm gonna have to buy a second Mkv just to put air on. Looks great.


----------



## TeamNCT04 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: (hedmisten)*

Love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif! Looks like my car.


----------



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (TeamNCT04)*

Figured i'd throw up a few updated pictures


















_Modified by VW06GTI at 9:03 AM 9-30-2009_


----------



## wouldge (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: (VW06GTI)*

the TH lines kill it, you dont need any of that colormatched nonsense in your life.


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

i need TH lines in my life. you car looks sick man, good job.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

*Re: (wouldge)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

good shizz at h20i..


----------

